# [RISOLTO] Come alleggerire KDE in maniera pulita

## marco_88

Salve ragazzi, siccome quando ho installato gentoo la guida non parlava di KDE, ma solo di gnome, e la guida l'ho trovata su un altro sito con un po' di ritardo, avevo dato un emerge -av kde-meta, e mi ha installato 589 pacchetti.

Ora la mia domanda è, siccome ci sono tante (troppe) cose inutili che non utilizzo mai, come potrei passare in maniera pulita da un kde-meta a un kdebase-meta? Avevo provato a disistallare kde-meta e dopo fare un emerge --depclean, e poi riemergere kdebase-meta.

Il problema che non è stato disistallato tutto e quando rifacevo emerge --depclean dava una serie di problemi e di errori che ho deciso di riprisinarmi un immagine opportunatamente creata con dd poco prima di provare una cosa così rischiosa.

Ora vorrei sapere se ci sta un modo di alleggererire KDE in maniera pulita, e magari se si potessero levare Akonadi e Nepomuk, che li odio e non so a cosa servano, è dai tempi di ubuntu che ce li ho, senza mai averne capito l'utilità.Last edited by marco_88 on Thu Apr 25, 2013 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

La procedura è giusta, devi risolvere i problemi che vedi con depclean

----------

## marco_88

Ora ho levato il semantic-desktop, ho aggiunto -semantic-desktop nelle USE globali, e ho ricompilato alcuni pacchetti senza il supporto al dekstop semantico e dato un emerge --depclean e mi ha rimosso un po' di roba inutile.

Però se dopo rifaccio di nuovo emerge --depclean -av, mi escono fuori tantissime cose di pacchetti richiesti da altri pacchetti, è normale? Sono solo informazioni che ti da ed è tutto apposto?

Ne metto solo alcuni per farti un esempio, e vorrei capire se è giusto o no

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0 requires x11-proto/xproto
> 
>     x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.5-r1 requires x11-proto/xproto
> 
>     x11-libs/libXft-2.3.1 requires x11-proto/xproto
> ...

 

----------

## ago

Devi vedere cosa dice alla fine

----------

## marco_88

Alla fine dice questo:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-terms/xterm-285 pulled in by:
> 
>     @selected requires x11-terms/xterm
> 
>     app-emulation/playonlinux-4.1.9 requires x11-terms/xterm
> ...

 

Vorrei sapere se è normale ed è tutto ok, oppure se c'è qualcosa che non va.

----------

## ago

E' chiaro:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> No packages selected for removal by depclean 

 

----------

## marco_88

Si però mi sono fatto spaventare da tutta quella sfilza di pacchetti che usciva scritta sopra con il comando -av e pensavo si era incasinato tutto eheh.

----------

## bandreabis

Se non ne hai necessità, non mettere -av basta -a.

-v = verbose, cioè tutta quella sfilza che ti ha spaventato.

Io dalla prima installazione dopo lo split, ho sempre dato solo 

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

----------

## djinnZ

io mi sono installato direttamente kdebase-meta+kdeartwork-meta e qualche altro quando in portage si passò dalla vecchia versione all'attuale splittata.

Comunque ti conviene inizare con l'analisi delle use flag, dopo aver sistemato quelle puoi pensare di andare a rimuovere i pacchetti meta e sostituirli con quelli individuali.

----------

